# Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen



## felix181 (24. April 2007)

Gestern war ich bei einem Händler und habe zufällig ein Terhi Nordic 6020 gesehen - wie ich finde ein ideales Angelboot für mich, obwohl es etwas über meinen ursprünglich eher minimalistischen Anforderungen liegt. Aber gut, trailerbar ist es  

Jetzt hab ich aber ein paar Fragen, weil in den Prospekten ist diesbezüglich nichts zu finden:
+ Weiss jemand, wie schnell das Ding (ist ein Halbgleiter) mit einem 30 PS AB Motor ist und was man ruhigen Gewissens als Marschfahrt damit zustande bringt - ohne den Motor bald zu ruinieren?
+ Der Verbrauch würde mich auch interessieren. DA ich etwa 20 Sm zum Angelplatz fahre und hoffentlich auch wieder retour, der Tank aber üblicherweise nur 25l fasst, kommt mir das etwas gefährlich vor, oder lieg ich da falsch?
+ Glaubt Ihr, dass man mit solch einem Boot auch an der Küste fahren kann?
+ Welchen 30 PS Aussenborder würdet Ihr kaufen - wenn ich Euch das geld dafür gebe?
+ Welche Eigenheiten hat das Boot, die einen Angler ärgern?

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## chris13 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Also bei den 30PS schaffst du bestimmt 18kn Marschfahrt!Wende dich mal an das AB-Mitglied "Heringsbändiger",weil ich glaube, das er das Boot fährt!Er könnte dir bestimmt mehr sagen!


----------



## chris13 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

PS: Küstentauglich ist es allemal!


----------



## HD4ever (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

wenn du damit 20 SM zu deinem Angelplatz hast sollte das garantiert nicht* über *sondern eher *einiges unter* deinen minimalistischen Anforderungen für dein Angelziel liegen .... 
mit was für Boot wolltest du denn nur dahin ???
ich weiß nicht ... aber für so lange Touren auf der Ostsee finde ich das alles andere als ideal !!!
von der Motorisierung her reicht das schon, aber wie schnell kann das aufbriesen und dann mit dem offenen Boot 20 SM gegen Wind und Wellen zurück halte ich für höchst fragwürdig und zu risikoreich !
reicht ja schon WIndstärke 4 um auf der Ostsee weit draußen dann schon mal 1m Welle zu haben 
das Boot ist eher im weiteren Küstenumfeld einzusetzen und nicht für die Hochsee so weit draußen ... :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> + Glaubt Ihr, dass man mit solch einem Boot auch an der Küste fahren kann?
> + Welchen 30 PS Aussenborder würdet Ihr kaufen - wenn ich Euch das geld dafür gebe?
> + Welche Eigenheiten hat das Boot, die einen Angler ärgern?


A) JA denn es ist mit C klassifiziert.

B) Yamaha oder Tohatsu mit FERNSCHALTUNG!

C) Der Werkstoff aus dem das Boot gebaut ist. 

Bevor jetzt wieder einige jaulen, beschäftigt Euch doch mal mit den Nachteilen die er mitbringt.

Ist aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes Boot! |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich aber ein paar Fragen, weil in den Prospekten ist diesbezüglich nichts zu finden:
> + Weiss jemand, wie schnell das Ding mit einem 30 PS AB Motor ist?
> + Der Verbrauch würde mich auch interessieren. DA ich etwa 20 Sm zum Angelplatz fahre und hoffentlich auch wieder retour, der Tank aber üblicherweise nur 25l fasst
> + Glaubt Ihr, dass man mit solch einem Boot auch an der Küste fahren kann?
> ...


 
Moin erst einmal.

Also ich habe das Boot! Siehe links, mit Fahrpersenning und einem 30 PS Honda seit 8 Jahren. Ich bin mit dem Boot mehr als zufrieden.:l 

- Zur Geschwindigkeit: Angegeben ist das Boot mit 22 Knoten, bei 30 PS. Gem. GPS fahrt es so um die 36 Km/h.

- Zum Verbrauch: Ich fahre auch immer ziemlich weit (Damp Langeland oder Aero), Hin- und Rücktour mit Vollgas. Ich lasse den Motor den ganzen Tag laufen, auch wenn ich treibend fische. Mein Durchschnittsverbrauch liegt zwischen 2 und 3l in der Stunde. Ich führe immer 2 Honda-Orginaltanks zu je 25 Liter mit und dann noch einen Reservekanister mit 5 Liter, also insgesamt 55 Liter. Bei 10 Stunden auf der Ostsee hat man dann immer noch eine Reserve von 25 Litern, für alle Fälle.

- Zur Küstentauglichkeit: Aus meiner Sicht in der Ostsee fast uneingeschränkt Küstentauglich. Ich habe mal mit einem Terhivertreter vom Werk gesprochen, der mir sagte, dass dieses Boot bis Windstärke 7 Bft auf der Ostsee getestet und zugelassen wurde. Ich selbst habe schon Windstärke 6 Bft erlebt, und kann nur sagen, es geht, ist aber nicht gerade das tollste fahren. Eine Fahrpersenning, die komplett geschlossen werden kann ist dann allerdings absolut nötig, um kein Wasser zu nehmen.

- Zum Außenboarder: Ich und noch 2 Kumpels (die das gleiche Boot haben) von mir haben enen Honda 4 Takter dran und sind sehr zufrieden damit, dass ist allerdings Geschmacksache.

- Zu den Eigenarten: bei langsamer fahrt neigt das Boot dazu, seinen Bug in die Höhe zu schieben, so dass man nach vorne kaum was sieht. Diesem Übel kann man dadurch Abhilfe schaffen, in dem man einen Motor mit Powertrimm nimmt oder eben so eine Art Flügel (gibt es im Zubehörhandel für ca. 25,-€) an den Motor baut. #6 
Ansonsten kann ich über das Boot nichts negatives sagen.


----------



## felix181 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Zu allererst: Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten!!!

Ich muss wohl kurz meine Anforderungen bzw. den geplanten Einsatzort klarstellen - sonst bekomme ich keine vernünftigen Antworten mehr, da ich als Irrsinniger abgestempelt bin:
Ich habe seit vielen Jahren ein Haus in Italien - dieses liegt etwa 60 Km südlich von Venedig direkt am Meer am Beginn des Podeltas. Ebenso lange war ich nun mit einem Boot zum Thunfischfischen, welches dafür ausgestattet war. Bei Schlechtwetter bin ich damit immer in den Po zum Welsangeln gefahren - dafür war es aber viel zu gross, sodass Driftangeln zum Beispiel nicht möglich war.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann einen kapitalen Motorschaden am IB-Turbodiesel, leider ein paar gesundheitliche Probleme und das Wissen, dass jedes Jahr eklatant weniger Blauflossenthune in der oberen Adria sind. Das alles und die Mühe der Wartung eines solchen Bootes hat mich veranlasst das Boot zu verkaufen.

Da ich aber eben trotzdem gerne zum Angeln fahren will, habe ich meine Zielfische nun neu definiert (logisch, wenn keine Thune mehr da sind :q ): Ich will einerseits im Po Waller fischen und andererseits in Küstennähe auf kleine Speisefische Angeln. Der weiteste Punkt ist etwa 5 Sm vom Hafen entfernt (Bonitos im Herbst). ABER: Um zu den guten Wallerplätzden im Po zu kommen, muss ich vom Hafen den Po etwa 25 Sm hinauffahren (weiter unten ist das Wsser leider zu salzig für Welse). 
Genau diese 25 Sm machen mir eben die Kopfzerbrechen, nicht weil ich wie Ihr angenommen habt, soweit aufs Meer hinaus will, sondern weil ich den Fluss hinauf muss. Diese Strecke hat schon mit dem alten Boot eine gewisse Zeit beansprucht - und offenbar würde ich halt mit der Terhi Nordic nocheinmal länger brauchen, aber im alten Boot hatte ich einen 200 Liter Dieseltank und jetzt nur 25l. 
Ausserdem wollte ich jetzt ein möglichst simples Boot - kein Schnickschnack der viel Arbeit macht, kein Funk, kein GPS - möglichst spatanisch, da ich von früher weiss, wieviel Arbeit ein grosses Boot macht. Ihr kennt das ja, dauernd ist etwas kaputt...

Deshalb meine Fragen - nicht weil ich als Kamikaze 25 Sm zu den Thunen will - die hab ich eh gestrichen bzw. sie mich, weil sie nicht mehr kommen :q 

Jetzt aber noch ein paar "Nachfragen" aus Euren Antworten:

Laut Dorschgreifer liegt der Verbauch bei 2-3 Liter pro Stunde - das wäre natürlich ein Traum, aber wie hoch liegt der Verbrauch pro Stunde bei Volllast?

Ab welcher Drehzahl kommt das Boot zum Gleiten?

Welche Steigung habt Ihr am Propeller?

Stört diese Fahrpersennig nicht beim Angeln?

Wo verstaut man sinnvollerweise 2 25l Tanks? Sooo geräumig ist mir das Boot nicht vorgekommen?

Kann man Tanks eventuell unter der Sitzbank unterbringen?

Stellen diese Tanks keine Gefahr dar?

Wo sind die Batterien bzw. die Batterie am sinnvollsten unterzubringen?

Zanderfänger schreibt, dass er dem Werkstoff misstraut - warum? Mir persönlich kommt er robuter als Gfk vor, aber ich hatte soetwas eben noch nie im Einsatz und bin daher über Eure Erkenntnisse dankbar.

Habt Ihr Antifouling im Einsatz und wenn ja, muss man den Rumpf vorher anschleifen?


Zum AB: Ich denke es kommen schon alleine wegen der Servicierung nur Honda, Suzuki, Mercury, Tohatsu oder Yamaha in Betracht - gibt´s da irgendwelche Vergleichstests und wie ist der Verbrauch im Vergleich?

HERZLICHEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE!!!


----------



## Seemannsgarn (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Der ABS Kunststoff ist gleichzusetzten mit GFK.Der Verbrauch von 2-3 L die Std. Taugt nichzts denn man weiß nicht wieviel Leerlaufanteil dabei sind. Aber ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das ein 4 Takt 30 Ps aussenborder bei dem Bootstyp 3km mit einem Liter Benzin schafft. Aber nicht Vollast sondern nur 90%.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Von mir in den Raum gestellt, also kann ich auch was dazu sagen.

- Die 2 - 3 Liter/Std habe ich bei ca. 50% Leerlaufanteil, die restlichen 50% ergeben sich aus ca. 30% Vollast und 20% Suchfahrt (max. 1/3 Gas).

- Zu Drehzahl kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keinen Drehzahlmesser habe.

- Steigung des Propellers kann ich derzeit nicht sagen, ist die Orginal Schraube von Honda, ab Werk.

- Die Persenning kann man runterklappen, oder ganz demontieren oder teilen und dann wie eine Schlüpfkabine nutzen, z.B. bei Regen. Wenn sie runter geklappt ist stört sie kaum.

- Für einen Tank (orginal Honda 25 Liter) und den Reservekanister (5 Liter) ist ausreichend Platz unter der Sitzbank, dort ist auch eine Aussparung für den Benzinschlauch eingearbeitet. Den 2. Tank packe ich immer nach forne und führe ihn lose mit, der könnte aber eventuell auch in die Fischkiste passen, die es ja auch noch gibt, genauso, wie das Staufach unter dem Sitz im Buk.

- Die Batterie ist bei mir im Steuerstand, den man umklappen kann und somit ein Staufach öffnet, untergebracht. Ansonsten sind unter der Sitzbank noch zwei weitere abgetrennte Fächer links und rechts, in denen man sie unterbringen kann, wenn man das Boot ohne Steuerstand bedient.

- Ich finde den ABS-Kunstoff ganz OK, mein Boot hat nach 8 Jahren keinen einzigen Makel im Material. Was mir gefällt, ist die Doppelwandigkeit. Ich habe noch keinen ausschlaggebenden Hinweis/Test auf Nachteile gegenüber GFK gefunden. Die GFK-Bootsbesitzer meinen zwar, dass GFK besser sei, belegen konnte es mir allerdings noch niemand. Diese Boote werden aus diesem ABS-Kunstoff auch schon ettliche Jahre gebaut, wenn es sich nicht bewährt hätte, dann würden die bei Terhi werkseitig bestimmt auf GFK umstellen, denn in der heutigen Zeit kann sich kein Hersteller Materialprobleme erlauben, wenn er im Markt bestehen will.

- Antifouling habe ich nicht an meinem Boot, da ich es immer zu Hause in der Garage liegen habe und bei jeder Nutzung einslippe.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

ABS kann sich böse verziehen und viel Spaß bei einem "größeren" Loch!  Das wäre ihnen mit GFK nicht passiert... :m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> ABS kann sich böse verziehen und viel Spaß bei einem "größeren" Loch!  Das wäre ihnen mit GFK nicht passiert... :m


 
Kannst Du das irgendwie belegen, oder ist es nur eine Vermutung?

Wo liegt bei einem größeren Loch das Problem, das bei ABS größer sein soll, als bei GFK?

Bei mir hat sich bis Heute nichts verzogen und ein größeres Loch habe ich noch nie gehabt, allerdings auch kein kleines.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wo liegt bei einem größeren Loch das Problem, das bei ABS größer sein soll, als bei GFK?


Bei GFK paar Matten drüber und alles hält wieder Bombe. Bei ABS kannst Du dann schauen, wie Du die Dosen mit Terhi Reparaturkit da in das "große Loch" rein bringst. Hab schon solche Terhis gesehen, sei froh dass Du das noch nicht gehabt hast. Haste schon mal nen richtigen Trabbi Unfall gesehen, mancher hatte danach den Motor zwischen den Beinen klemmen. Plaste verziehen sich bei Stößen etc. nun mal leider... #h


----------



## Torsk1 (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> ABS kann sich böse verziehen und viel Spaß bei einem "größeren" Loch!  Das wäre ihnen mit GFK nicht passiert... :m


 

Ach du schon wieder#d .
Ein Boot ist auch nicht da um gegen Steine oder sonstiges zu Fahren|rolleyes .
Ein GFK Boot ist glaub genauso Schrott, wenn nicht noch mehr, wie ein Termoplast Boot, wenn du irgendwo mit 20 Knoten gegenfährst .
Aber lass mal gut sein, irgendwas ist ja immer|rolleyes 



felix181 schrieb:


> Welchen 30 PS Aussenborder würdet Ihr kaufen - wenn ich Euch das geld dafür gebe?
> + Welche Eigenheiten hat das Boot, die einen Angler ärgern?


 
-Yamaha, wenig Verbrauch, Laufruhig, Aussehen .

-Es könnte ein bisschen mehr tiefgang haben, weil man beim Pilken ziemlich schnell treibt, genauso ist es beim Schleppen, wenn da mal eine ordentliche Böe kommt ist man schnell ausser Kurs.

- Sonst gibt es von mir keine Negativen Meldungen, astreines Boot#6 .

Achso, mit einem 20 ps Honda 4t haben wir 16 Knoten bei vollem Schleppgerödel und 2 Mann geschafft#6


----------



## kevkeding (24. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Hei Felix 181,

kann dem "Dorschgreifer" in allen Belangen zustimmen  und die Argumente von "Zanderfänger" nicht nachvollziehen#c  (jedenfalls habe ich solche Erfahrungen bisher nicht gemacht).

Ich besitze selbst seit 2002 ein Nordic 6020 C.
Bisher war das Boot mit einem 15 PS-Viertakter, jetzt ist es mit einem 25 PS-Viertakter ausgestattet (Mercury). Die Verbrauchswerte mit dem neuen Motor liegen allerdings etwas über denen von Dorschfänger. Das Boot schafft mit 2 Leuten ca. 20  Knoten, alleine ca. 22 Knoten (GPS).
Die Persenning ist einfach top, da sie im Gegensatz zur Kajüte nicht einschränkt und wegklappbar ist.
Ich habe unter der Sitzbank einen 23 L-Tank verstaut und ´nen 10 Liter Reservekanister daneben.

Die Steigung des Bugs bei langsamer Fahrt kann nervig sein , Abhilfe ist aber mit den "Flügeln" zu schaffen (spart zudem Sprit) .

Mit dem Material ABS hatte ich bisher absolut keine Probleme.
Robust und "Nix mit Verformen".

Das Boot ist für seine Klasse super geräumig (durch die quer wegklappbare Mittelsitzbank).

Noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass der Rumpf selbstlenzend ist. Damit ist das Boot nach kurzer Fahrt sofort ohne Wasser.


Alles in allem: Ich würde ich das Boot jederzeit wieder kaufen :vik: und es ist, so schätze ich, auch für deine Zwecke entsprechend geeignet.

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## felix181 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Die Steigung des Bugs bei langsamer Fahrt kann nervig sein , Abhilfe ist aber mit den "Flügeln" zu schaffen (spart zudem Sprit) .



Meinst Du mit "Flügeln" Trimmklappen - sind die trotz Powertrimm notwendig?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

@Felix :

Hast du dich schon richtig auf das Nordic "eingeschossen" ??
Ansonsten guck dir mal die kleinen Orkneys (440 // 520) an , die scheinen mir noch etwas robuster gebaut (das ist jetz nicht auf den Werkstoff bezogen).

http://www.bonnke.de/frames/fr_orkney.htm


Gruß

Uli


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit "Flügeln" Trimmklappen - sind die trotz Powertrimm notwendig?


 
Nein, das sind keine Trimmklappen, es sind zwei flügel, die an den Motor geschraupt werden. Sie haben allerdings eine ähnliche funktion wie die trimklappen. Sie sorgen dafür, dass das boot mit dem Heck schneller hochkommt und somit auch schneller in Gleitfahrt gelangt. Ich habe z.B. kein Powertrim bei meinem Motor (ca. 8 Jahre alt), jetzt ist es allerdings beim 30 PS Honda Serienausstattung.

Die höheren Verbrauchswerte von kevkeding können auch an der geringeren Motorisierung liegen, da das Boot mit mehr Leistung schneller ins Gleiten kommt, wird der Wasserwiederstand schneller geringer. Ist allerdings nur ne Vermutung, denn es kommt auch immer auf den Fahrstiel und das Einsatzgebiet an.

Was Zanderfänger gegen das Reparaturkit hat, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich kann da keine Erschwernis zur Reparatur eines GFK-Bootes feststellen. Das mit dem Verziehen glaube ich auch erst, wenn mir das genauestens belegt wird.


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



> Was Zanderfänger gegen das Reparaturkit hat, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, denn ich kann da keine Erschwernis zur Reparatur eines GFK-Bootes feststellen. Das mit dem Verziehen glaube ich auch erst, wenn mir das genauestens belegt wird.


Also ich will Euch den Spaß an "Euren" Booten ja wirklich nicht verderben, klar meint man fast immer selbst das Beste zu haben. Dorschgreifer, wenn es dann vielleicht mal verzogen ist hast du den genauen Beleg. #6

@Torsk1

Hast wohl noch keine richtigen Löcher gesehen...


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

ok ... das hört sich schon anders an mit den 20 sm ! :m
wirst schon Platz finden um 1-2 10-20l Reservekanister unterzubringen !
hat ja genug Platz das Boot ... und wenn du den Trip einmal gemacht hast weißt du ja ungefähr wie viel du brauchst !
Ich hatte vorher auch nen (kleineres) Terhi - war da sehr mit zufrieden und über den Werkstoff kann ich nix nachteiliges sagen ! 
*sowas* hier muß man erstmal mit anderen Booten machen können !


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

bei der Fahrstrecke (und dem Spritverbrauch) wäre natürlich nen neuerer 4-tackter schon besser ... und wenn du alleine fährst würd ich das Steuern mit ner Fernsteuerung und nem Steuerstand in der Mitte des Bootes anraten !
zwar etwas komplizoerter zu bewerkstelligen aber das Boot liegt das wesentlich besser im Wasser, der Bug hebt sich nicht und nix rumgebastel mit ollen Trimmflügeln !
als billigere Notlösung geht für lange Marschfahrt auch ne ausziehbare Pinnenverlängerung ! #6


----------



## kevkeding (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Wie Dorschfänger schon sagt, es handelt sich nicht um Trimmklappen.

Die Dinger (Kunststoff-Dreiecken) werden unter dem Namen "Hydrofoil", "Doelfin" oder einfach "Stabilisator" vertrieben und kosten ab 20,- Euro aufwärts.

Mein neuer Motor hat auch elektr. Powertrimm, allerdings werde ich ihn ebenfalls nachrüsten, da das Boot in langsamer Fahrt trotzdem zu stark steigt (eigenes Empfinden).

Noch ein kleines Manko des Bootes. Wer seinen Rücken liebt, sollte den rückwärtigen Bereich des Fahrersitzes mit einer Möglichkeit zum Anlehnen ausstatten. Das Aufsetzten eines Bootsstuhles halte ich für wenig praktisch (schon angedacht).

Jörg


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



> *sowas* hier muß man erstmal mit anderen Booten machen können !


Toller Werbegag, das kannste mit jedem Boot mit ausgeschäumtem Rumpf machen. :q


----------



## Torsk1 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Zanderfänger,

wieso hat das Boot den keine Beulen gehabt, als da einer mit einem Hammer mehrmals raufgebölckt hat, sondern nur Lackschäden? (ich habs Live gesehen).
War wohl präpariert, wa?|supergri 

Ich seh immernoch genug Terhis 440(die orangen), die haben bestimmt schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel, und keine Schäden(Risse, Osmose, Verzogen-"Beulen")
Da kenn ich aber GFK Boote die schlimmer aussehen.




Zanderfänger schrieb:


> klar meint man fast immer selbst das Beste zu haben.


 
Ich habe das Boot nicht gekauft weil es aus ABS besteht, sondern weil mir der Aufbau gefiel


----------



## felix181 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Manko des Bootes. Wer seinen Rücken liebt, sollte den rückwärtigen Bereich des Fahrersitzes mit einer Möglichkeit zum Anlehnen ausstatten. Das Aufsetzten eines Bootsstuhles halte ich für wenig praktisch (schon angedacht).
> 
> Jörg



Ich hab die nicht bei Terhi als "Extra" gefunden - gibt´s so etwas?


----------



## kevkeding (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ne, gibt es leider nicht:c . 
Haben uns auf der HH-Messe am Terhi-Stand erkundigt. 

Ich habe mir auf der Querstrebe hinter der Sitzfläche eine Niroreling angebracht und eine aufsteckbare Rundrolle besorgt. 
Seitdem geht´s meinem Rücken besser .

Ansonsten ;+ habe ich an diesem Boot nichts weiter auszusetzen:m ,

Jörg


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



> Ich habe das Boot nicht gekauft weil es aus ABS besteht, sondern weil mir der Aufbau gefiel.



@Torsk1

Da hast Du Recht, der Aufbau vom Nordic und vor allem die Bug- und Heckreling sind genial! #6


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Das Aufsetzten eines Bootsstuhles halte ich für wenig praktisch



Also ich fand das das damals die beste Anschaffung für mein kleines Micro fun gewesen ist !!! #6
hatte mir nen drehbaren Bootssitz auf die Mittelsitzbank montiert und von da aus dann mit ner Pinnenverlängerung gesteuert 
ich finde nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## felix181 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ganz etwas anderes aus dem praktischen Bereich: Wie habt Ihr die Rutenhalter montiert? Direkt eingebaut oder per Klemmen?


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Kauf dir das Boot mit Reling, dann kannst du wunderbar Rutenhalter anbringen#h


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auf der Querstrebe hinter der Sitzfläche eine Niroreling angebracht und eine aufsteckbare Rundrolle besorgt.
> Seitdem geht´s meinem Rücken besser .


 
Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon?
Hört sich interessant an#6


----------



## felix181 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht ein Bild davon?
> Hört sich interessant an#6



Apropos Photos - wäre nett, wenn alle hier mitschreibenden Terhi Nordic Fahrer eventuell vorhandene Photos reinstellen, da ich mir dann Eure Lösungen der diversen Probleme (Rutenhalter, Befestigung Tank, usw.) besser abschauen kann und hemmungslos gute Ideen kopieren würde |supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Schau einfach mal hier, dann unter Trollingbilder.
Da sind ein paar Bilder von meinem Boot:m .

Aber ich denke so willst du es nicht haben.#h


----------



## kevkeding (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Für Torsk1:

Derzeit nicht aber wenn´s interessiert und etwas Geduld vorhanden ist, werde ich demnächst mal ein Foto machen und rübermailen.

Jörg


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Wäre nett von dir, Danke:m


----------



## kevkeding (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ich als PC-Genie habe mal versucht, dem Beitrag zwei Fotos beizufügen (hoffentlich sind sie abrufbar#c ).

Wenn man nicht gerade auf Trollingtour will und auch nicht die leider "...teure" Reeling am Boot hat, empfinde ich die auf den Bildern sichtbaren Kunststoffrutenhalter als ganz praktisch.

Für torsk1: Der hintere kleine Nirobügel ist so kaum zu sehen. Die Rundrolle stecke ich erst am Wasser auf.

Jörg


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ich glaub jetzt weiß ich wie du das meinst, Danke.


----------



## Torsk1 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ein "Mängel" hab ich noch.

Wo ich den 20iger dran hatte und vollgas gefahren bin, ging der Stöpsel von der Fischkiste immer raus und die lief dann voll bis oben hin mit Wasser.

Habt ihr das Problem auch, wenn ja wie habt ihr es gelöst?


----------



## felix181 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal hier, dann unter Trollingbilder.
> Da sind ein paar Bilder von meinem Boot:m .
> 
> Aber ich denke so willst du es nicht haben.#h



Hab ich mir angeschaut - bei manchen Photos drängt sich die Frage auf: Wo ist der Bootseigner da mitten am Meer? |supergri


----------



## felix181 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Ich als PC-Genie habe mal versucht, dem Beitrag zwei Fotos beizufügen (hoffentlich sind sie abrufbar#c ).
> 
> Wenn man nicht gerade auf Trollingtour will und auch nicht die leider "...teure" Reeling am Boot hat, empfinde ich die auf den Bildern sichtbaren Kunststoffrutenhalter als ganz praktisch.
> 
> ...


Danke!!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ein "Mängel" hab ich noch.
> 
> Wo ich den 20iger dran hatte und vollgas gefahren bin, ging der Stöpsel von der Fischkiste immer raus und die lief dann voll bis oben hin mit Wasser.
> 
> Habt ihr das Problem auch, wenn ja wie habt ihr es gelöst?


 
Das Problem habe ich noch nicht gehabt, am Motor kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen. Vieleicht ist der Stöpsel ja defekt. 

Wenn der Stöpsel in meinem Boot fest reingeschraubt ist, kann man da richtig dran ziehen und der bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.


----------



## felix181 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Ich hab mir das Boot heute wieder angeschaut und ganz konkrete Fragen:

+ Wo befestigt Ihr die Angeln am Weg zum Angelplatz - ich würde gerne solche Rutenhalter anbringen, finde aner nirgens Platz dafür...

+ Kann man das Boot mit Steuerkonsole auch im Stehen fahren? Ich finde, dass zwischen Sitzbank und Steuerstand verdammt wenig Platz zum Stehen ist...

+Wenn man auf der Bank sitzt verzieht sich diese ordentlich - gibt´s da einen Trick dagegen?

+ Ich werde einen 30 PS Motor nehmen - würdet Ihr den durchbolzen oder mit Knebelschrauben befestigen?

+ Die umklappbare Bank beim Fischkasten ist aus verleimten Holz - verzieht sich das nicht?

Wenn man den Lenzstoppel löst und das Boot verlässt tritt dann Wasser ein bzw. wenn man dann wieder kommt tritt da dann nicht Wasser ein und man holt sich nasse Füsse?

DANKE FÜR EURE HILFE!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

- Auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz lege ich meine Ruten ins Boot.

- ich finde, bei mir ist genug Platz zwischen Steuerstand und Sitzbank. Und ich fahre auch öfters im Stehen, um einen besseren Weitblick zu haben, gerade bei Vollgas, damit man keine Gegenstände überfährt.

- Ich habe auf der Sitzbank ein Polsterkissen (10cm dick), das macht es bequemer. Das durchbiegen ist undramatisch.

- Mein 30 PS Honda ist gebolst und mit den Flügelschrauben befestigt..

- Meine umklappbare Sitzbank hat sich nach über 8 Jahren noch nicht verzogen, das Holz  sieht noch fast genauso aus, wie am ersten Tag.

- Den Lenzstöpsel sollte man  bei stehendem Boot drin lassen, sonst läuft da Wasser rein. Das selbstlenzen funktioniert nur während der Fahrt durch Sogwirkung.


----------



## felix181 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> - Auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz lege ich meine Ruten ins Boot.
> 
> - ich finde, bei mir ist genug Platz zwischen Steuerstand und Sitzbank. Und ich fahre auch öfters im Stehen, um einen besseren Weitblick zu haben, gerade bei Vollgas, damit man keine Gegenstände überfährt.
> 
> ...


Danke für die rasche Antwort!
Das mit dem Angeln reinlegen möchte ich irgendwie nicht machen - werde wohl noch nach einer Lösung suchen müssen.

Ich hab gerade einen Kreuzbandriss hinter mir (der sechste  ) - insoferne kann´s sein, dass ich etwas ungeschickt dort gestanden bin. Ist beruhigend zu hören, dass das kein Problem ist...

Das Polsterkissen werd ich sicher auch nehmen...

Ist der Motor bei Dir nur mit den Knebelschrauben befestigt oder mit 4 durchgebolzen schrauben plus 2 Knebelschrauben?

Wenn man den Stöpsel drinnen lässt wenn man ein paar Tage nicht da ist, ist ja der Sinn des selbst Lenzens weg |kopfkrat  Wenn´s stark regnet füllt sich ja dann das Boot, oder versteh ich da was nicht?


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



> + Ich werde einen 30 PS Motor nehmen - würdet Ihr den durchbolzen oder mit Knebelschrauben befestigen?


Das sollte doch eigentlich der Fachhändler übernehmen.


----------



## felix181 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Das sollte doch eigentlich der Fachhändler übernehmen.



Das übernimmt er auch, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich sie durchbolzen soll, oder eben nur mit Knebelschrauben befestigen.
Zum Verständnis: Wenn er durchgebolzt wird, kann man ihn nur durch aufschrauben der 4 Bolzenschrauben abnehmen. Mit Knebelschrauben geht das eben viel einfacher. 
Die Frage ist, ob ein 30 PS Motor unbedingt durchgebolzt sein muss (haltet natürlich mehr Druck aus), oder ob die Knebelschrauben genügen. Hast Du da Erfahrung Zanderfänger?
Was hast Du eigentlich für ein Boot bzw. Motor?


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

@Felix 

Was willst Du durchbolzen oder befestigen, lass dir das Boot vom Händler komplett fertig machen.

Ich Texas 440 mit 30er Powertrim Yamaha... #h


----------



## Seemannsgarn (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Viel mit abnehmen des Motors ist ja bei 30 Ps auch nicht (Zu schwer).
Durchbolezen ist die Bessere Lösung.
Der stopfen muß bei längerem liegen (Über Nacht ) raus sein. Während der Fahrt an Bord habe ich meinen immer drinn, allerdings nach dem Lenzen.
Beim einsteigen immer erst den Stopfen einsetzen sonst kommt mehr Wasser ins Boot. 
Habe mir angewöhnt den Stopfen von der Bank aus einzustecken dann bekomme ich keine Nassen Füße.


----------



## felix181 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Felix
> 
> Was willst Du durchbolzen oder befestigen, lass dir das Boot vom Händler komplett fertig machen.
> 
> Ich Texas 440 mit 30er Powertrim Yamaha... #h


Das mache ich ja sowieso - aber trotzdem muss ich dem Händler sagen, wie ich es gerne hätte. Wenn ich die Entscheidung an den Händler abtrete, hab ich nachher eventuell nur eine suboptimale Lösung. Deshalb frag ich eben hier lieber etwas genauer nach. Aber letztendlich machts in jedem Fall der Händler...

Du hast einen Honda! Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Honda und dem Mercury. Das ist letztliche eine Entscheidung zwischen Vergaser und Einspritzer - was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## felix181 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Viel mit abnehmen des Motors ist ja bei 30 Ps auch nicht (Zu schwer).
> Durchbolezen ist die Bessere Lösung.
> Der stopfen muß bei längerem liegen (Über Nacht ) raus sein. Während der Fahrt an Bord habe ich meinen immer drinn, allerdings nach dem Lenzen.
> Beim einsteigen immer erst den Stopfen einsetzen sonst kommt mehr Wasser ins Boot.
> Habe mir angewöhnt den Stopfen von der Bank aus einzustecken dann bekomme ich keine Nassen Füße.


Der Sinn wäre den Motor relativ einfach zu demontieren und gegebenenfalls ohne Boot nach Österreich zum Service zu transportieren. 

Wie Du das mit dem Lenzstopfen beschreibst bedingt das aber ein Einsteigen aufs Boot vom Heck aus - oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Torsk1 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich noch nicht gehabt, am Motor kann es ja eigentlich nicht liegen. Vieleicht ist der Stöpsel ja defekt.
> 
> Wenn der Stöpsel in meinem Boot fest reingeschraubt ist, kann man da richtig dran ziehen und der bewegt sich keinen Millimeter.


 
Bei dem Motor meinte ich auch nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit, bei meinem 8 ps bleibt der drin.

Hat dein Fischkistenstöpsel auch ein Gewinde?
Bei mir wird er einfach nur reingesteck (Konisch) mit Gummi und dann sollte eigendlich gut sein|kopfkrat


----------



## kevkeding (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Bei dem Motor meinte ich auch nur wegen der Geschwindigkeit, bei meinem 8 ps bleibt der drin.
> 
> Hat dein Fischkistenstöpsel auch ein Gewinde?
> Bei mir wird er einfach nur reingesteck (Konisch) mit Gummi und dann sollte eigendlich gut sein|kopfkrat


 
Der Fischkistenstöpsel muß mit Innengewinde sein, der das Gummi auseinander und in die Öffnung drückt. Ansonsten gibt´s nur Ärger. Hatte den meines Bootes auch mal nicht richtig reingedreht und zwei Automatikwesten reingelegt. Hat bei Gleitfahrt zweimal geknallt und mich lockere 40,- Euro für neue Patronen gekostet#q .
Die Stöpsel sind übrigens Original Terhi-Zubehör#6 .

Jörg


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> Du hast einen Honda! Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung zwischen dem Honda und dem Mercury.


Falsch gelesen, hab den Mercedes YAMAHA.


----------



## felix181 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Falsch gelesen, hab den Mercedes YAMAHA.



Hab´s wohl mit den Augen - wie komm ich auf Honda??? #d


----------



## Torsk1 (29. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Der Fischkistenstöpsel muß mit Innengewinde sein, der das Gummi auseinander und in die Öffnung drückt.


 
Da sagst du was, ich habe es gerade probiert.
Und ich habe immer nur den Stöpsel so reingesteckt, ohne zu drehen#d .
Denn kann er ja auch nicht halten.

Danke für den Tip:vik:


----------



## felix181 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Jetzt noch eine simple Frage an die Nordic-Eigner: Steigt man besser vom Steg über Bug oder Heck ins Boot?
Hält dieser Ankerkasten einen Sprung auf´s Boot aus?


----------



## Torsk1 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> Hält dieser Ankerkasten einen Sprung auf´s Boot aus?


 
Was hast du denn vor?

Der Deckel ist eigendlich recht Stabil, aber ob er einen "Sprung" aushält, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## felix181 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor?
> 
> Der Deckel ist eigendlich recht Stabil, aber ob er einen "Sprung" aushält, kann ich nicht sagen.


 Nichts dramatisches - ich will eigentlich nur einsteigen. Leider ist bei mir in der Marina der Steg etwas höher, sodass man bei Ebbe schon einmal einen kleinen Sprung wagen muss und da würde ich ungern mit dem Knöchel am Anker landen...


----------



## felix181 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*

Noch eine Frage (ich hoffe, dass ich Euch nicht nerve, aber Ihr seid halt die einzigen die ich kenne, die dieses Boot fahren):
Ich werde das Boot mit Trailerpersenning (ich hoffe, dass die die gleiche ist wie die Hafenpersenning nur mit Trailerösen) bestellen und möchte die Rutenhalter gerne auf der Reling montieren.

Habt Ihr eine Lösung, dass sich die Rutenhalter ausgehen und trotzdem die Persenning noch drüber passt?

Wieder und nochmals herzlichen Dank für Eure für mich so wichtige Hilfe!


----------



## kevkeding (30. April 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



felix181 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage (ich hoffe, dass ich Euch nicht nerve, aber Ihr seid halt die einzigen die ich kenne, die dieses Boot fahren):
> Ich werde das Boot mit Trailerpersenning (ich hoffe, dass die die gleiche ist wie die Hafenpersenning nur mit Trailerösen) bestellen und möchte die Rutenhalter gerne auf der Reling montieren.
> 
> Habt Ihr eine Lösung, dass sich die Rutenhalter ausgehen und trotzdem die Persenning noch drüber passt?
> ...


 
Hei felix181,
hast du von deinem Händler schon mal ein Terhi-Prospekt in die Hand bekommen;+ ?? Wäre zu empfehlen|kopfkrat .
Für das Nordic gibt es eine Fahrpersenning und eine Fahrpersenning (*hoch*).
Bei der 1. Persenning* (einteilig*) würde ich mal von der sogenannten Trailerpersenning ausgehen, denn die hohe Persenning *(dreiteilig) *ist -so glaube ich- kaum bei 80 - 100 km/h hinterm Auto geeignet;+ ??!!
Ich versuche nochmal ´nen Bild von der Persenning, 1. Teil -*hoch-* reinzukriegen. Da kannst du auch gleich sehen, dass die deinen Platz absolut nicht einschränkt(*das Bild krieg ich nicht rein - die Anglerbordseite meckert, weil das Bild schon im Flohmarkt erschienen ist -hatte dort meinen Motor angeboten-/ Musst du mal im Flohmarkt blättern) .
Wenn du dir was Gutes tun willst, nimm die hohe Persenning und trailer das Boot offen.

+ noch ´nen Kommentar zum Motor:
Bin bisher nur Mercury bzw. Mariner (ist ja das gleiche) gefahren + absolut zufrieden. Wobei ich sagen muß, dass der Honda echte Gewichtsvorteile hat. Zum Mercedes (so Zanderfänger) -entschuldige- Yamaha kann ich nichts sagen -obwohl, dass sind glaube ich auch feine Teile.

Jörg


----------



## felix181 (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Terhi Nordic 6020 - Fragen*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Hei felix181,
> hast du von deinem Händler schon mal ein Terhi-Prospekt in die Hand bekommen;+ ?? Wäre zu empfehlen|kopfkrat .
> Für das Nordic gibt es eine Fahrpersenning und eine Fahrpersenning (*hoch*).


Das Prospekt hab ich eh hier liegen. Das Problem ist, dass ich diese hohe Persenning überhaupt nicht brauche, da ich nie am Boot schlafe und es ausserdem in Italien zum Einsatz kommt, wo es ja bekanntlich etwas wärmer ist.
Wegen der Rutenhalter die hohe Persenning zu nehmen ist sicher auch keine Ideallösung, da sie komplizierter aufzubauen ist und ausserdem bei Sturm viel mehr Angriffsfläche bietet...

Da muss es doch eine bessere Lösung geben...|kopfkrat


----------

